# Windows startet bis vor Willkommensbildschirm-> BSOD



## Marco911 (24. April 2008)

Vorgeschichte:

Ich wollte mein Windows neu installieren weil der PC ziemlich zugemuellt war.
Also habe ich CD reingeworfen, Partitionen formatiert und dann wurden die Dateien kopiert und initialisiert. Danach kam wie gewohnt die Meldung dass der PC in 15secs neustartet.
So weit so gut.
Als dann das Bild kam, wo Windows laedt, (mit dem laufenden Balken) bekomme ich dann den BSOD (Blue Screen of death)
Da stand dann das uebliche mit Fehlermeldung und Windows wurde heruntergefahren.
Da sind keine Angaben zu fehlenden/beschaedigten Dateien. 

Problem:

Egal wie oft ich den PC starte, es passiert immer das Selbe, Windows -> BSOD
d.h ich kann nicht mal die Windows Installation anfangen.

Ich war damit schon bei einem  PC Fachgeschaeft und durfte 20€ bezahlen dass der Typ alles ueberprueft hat und lediglich ein defektes DVD ROM Laufwerk gefunden hat.
Er meinte zu mir dass die Festplatte und alles andere zu 100% funktionstuechtig ist.

Dann kam der Anruf von denen, es waere alles wieder in Ordnung und ich koenne den PC wieder abholen. Das habe ich dann gemacht und wollte Windows installieren, und das gleiche Problem besteht weiterhin!

Habt ihr Loesungsvorschlaege?
Ich bitte drum!


----------



## Karlzberg (25. April 2008)

Was ist denn für Dich "_Da stand dann das uebliche mit Fehlermeldung_"?
Die genaue Fehlermeldung ist immer interessant zu wissen, oftmals kann man damit den Fehler zumindest eingrenzen. 

Die Windows-Neuinstallation solltest Du hinbekommen, wenn du den Bootvorgang auf das Cd- oder DVD-Laufwerk als primäre Bootpartition umstellst. Sonst kannst Du die Cd so oft einlegen, wie Du möchtest, er wird immer von Festplatte booten.


----------



## PC Heini (25. April 2008)

Was hast Du für Laufwerke verbaut? IDE oder SATA?


----------



## Marco911 (25. April 2008)

SATA

MoBo ist Asus P5n-SLI E


----------



## Mel_One (25. April 2008)

Aber du hast schon einmal selber ein Windows mit der aktuellen Hardwarekonfiguration installiert?


----------



## Marco911 (25. April 2008)

Ja das habe ich dem typen von dem fachgeschaeft auch schon gesagt aber er glaubt es mir nicht


----------



## PC Heini (25. April 2008)

Ich stell diese Frage nur, damit ich ausschliessen kann, dass es an dem scheitert.

Im Bios ist SATA eingestellt? Treiberdiskette wurde Installiert? Weil: Win XP kennt noch keine SATA Treiber.


----------



## Marco911 (25. April 2008)

Darauf wurde ich auch schonmal angesprochen und habe es ausgeschlossen weil ich auf dem PC schonmal Xp installiert habe ohne dass ess Probleme dabei gab...

Nein, SATA treiber sind nicht drauf..


----------



## Johannes7146 (25. April 2008)

mal ne andere windows cd versucht ?
du kennst doch bestimmt nen kumpel der auch eine hat, damit nix illegales passiert gibst du einfach deine Serien nummer ein ;-)


----------



## Mel_One (25. April 2008)

Hm, k, ich würd das jetzt irgendwie auf die Platten schieben. Aber ohne genaue Fehlermeldung kann man da wenig sagen.

 Upps, ein wenig spät. Richtig, Windows-CD wär auch ein Gedanke.


----------



## Marco911 (25. April 2008)

Zu Johannes: ja ich habe schon 2 Windows CD's versucht zu installieren aber der selbe Fehler.

Zu Mel One: ja das ist es ja was mich stoert, es gibt keine genaue Fehlermeldung


----------



## Johannes7146 (25. April 2008)

brenn dir mal eine bootbare cd mit nem Ram-Test-Tool.... (unter anderem zufinden auf einer Linux cd..einfach cd reinschieben und ramtest auswählen) wer weiß wie qualifiziert der mitarbeiter in der Coputer-Firma ist...


Download: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download


----------

